# Yahoo- Applesauce, prune juice and bran 'cocktail' is a natural, safe laxative (Tulsa World)



## VSsupport

Dear Dr. Gott: I'm a 77-year-old woman. You have written about a natural remedy for constipation consisting of applesauce, prune juice and bran. I just can't remember the measurements. Also, what kind of bran should I use?View the full article


----------

